# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Corrie Spoilers 26th - 30th Dec 2016

## Perdita

Coronation Street: Simon spies Peterâs mystery woman!
He captures footage of them kissing on his new drone
Suspicions about the identity of Peter Barlowâs secret lover have been rife for a while. Nick is convinced heâs after Leanne, but will he be proved correct when - in an upcoming Christmas episode of Coronation Street - the mystery woman is finally revealed after Simon unwittingly captures footage of her on the new drone he's received as a gift!
In an hour long episode to be broadcast on Boxing Day, Peter returns from a night in a hotel, knowing that he needs to come clean about who it is he's seeing.
Later, in the ginnel, Peter passionately kisses his mystery woman - but little do they know that Simon is flying his new drone above them and watching the footage on his phone! With whom has Peter been having a clandestine relationship and will Simon reveal all?

----------

Dazzle (04-12-2016), swmc66 (04-12-2016), tammyy2j (07-12-2016)

----------


## alan45

Just wondering if it could be TOYAH :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

Here's a first look at the moment that Coronation Street's Bethany Platt meets charming newcomer Nathan, sparking a big new storyline for her.

Bethany (Lucy Fallon) is about to endure a hellish month as she faces new heartbreak over Gary Windass, especially when her secret feelings for him are exposed on Christmas Day.

Feeling mortified once everyone knows about her inappropriate crush, Bethany turns back to diet pills to make herself feel better.

In a rash mistake that she'll soon regret, Bethany ends up taking way too many tablets and collapses in the ginnel.

Bethany Platt collapses on Christmas Day in Coronation Street
  ITV
Surprisingly, it's not one of the Street's existing residents who rushes to Bethany's rescue. Instead the first person on the scene is new character Nathan, whose arrival was first teased in paparazzi pictures two months ago.

Nathan finds Bethany lying motionless on the ground and quickly ensures that she gets the help she needs.

Once Bethany has started to recover in hospital, she's intrigued to hear about her mystery saviour and learns that he works at a nearby tanning salon.

When Bethany manages to track Nathan down to thank him, he puts his number into her phone and promises that she can call him at any time. Will Bethany accept his support?

Bethany Platt meets Nathan in Coronation Street
  LIME PICTURES

Bethany Platt meets Nathan in Coronation Street
  ITV
While Corrie haven't revealed any exact details just yet, show bosses have confirmed that Bethany's troubles will intensify in the New Year as we discover just how much her bullying ordeal has affected her self-esteem. And it seems that Nathan could be at the centre of it all.

A Corrie spokesperson also recently explained: "As life calms down at the Platts' and Sarah settles into her relationship with Gary, Bethany finds herself charmed by a handsome older man.

"Still feeling raw over her unrequited crush on Gary, what is she letting herself in for, and is there more to Nathan than meets the eye?"

Coronation Street airs these scenes on Friday, December 30 at 7.30pm on ITV.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (06-12-2016), tammyy2j (07-12-2016), Vikki (08-12-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I am not liking the sound of this

----------

Dazzle (06-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Just wondering if it could be TOYAH


 yes and simon would know her, he visited her with leanne

----------


## lizann

> Just wondering if it could be TOYAH


 yes and simon would know her, he visited her with leanne

----------

swmc66 (05-12-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Why would toyah meet in the alleyway. Was that not where she was attacked and left for dead years ago

----------


## Perdita

Episode 9064: Saturday 24th December at 7.30pm

Nick and Peter want the same thing. 
Bethany hits rock bottom. 
Will Maria be spending Christmas behind bars?

Writer â Chris Fewtrell
Director â Di Patrick
Series Producer â Kate Oates
Executive Producer â Kieran Roberts

***

Episode 9065: Sunday 25th December at 8pm 

Nick and Peterâs ding dong is far from merry. 
Bethanyâs secret is out. 
And Billy brings home a waif and stray.

Writer â Jan McVerry
Director â Duncan Foster
Series Producer â Kate Oates
Executive Producer â Kieran Roberts

***

Episode 9066a: Monday 26th December at 7.30pm 

Peter prepares to break some news. 
Bethany moves from the frying pan to the fire. 
Mary gets an offer.

Writer â Joe Turner
Director â Duncan Foster
Series Producer â Kate Oates
Executive Producer â Kieran Roberts

***

Episode 9066b: Monday 26th December at 8.30pm 

Peterâs secret is outed by a spy in the sky. 
Kevin gets an unexpected bill. 
Sarah puts Bethany first.

Writer â Joe Turner
Director â Duncan Foster
Series Producer â Kate Oates
Executive Producer â Kieran Roberts

***

Episode 9067: Friday 30th December at 7.30pm

Itâs a new year from hell for Anna. 
Mary needs to decide. 
And is Peter busted?

Writer â Martin Allen
Director â Duncan Foster
Series Producer â Kate Oates
Executive Producer â Kieran Roberts

***

----------

Dazzle (06-12-2016), parkerman (06-12-2016), swmc66 (07-12-2016), Vikki (08-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Why would toyah meet in the alleyway. Was that not where she was attacked and left for dead years ago


  also why would she go off with her sister's ex and cheat on her husband, character change

----------

Dazzle (07-12-2016), tammyy2j (07-12-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Peter actually rescued her when she realised who her attacker was by his voice, before that Peter was a suspect. So she probably sees him as a hero figure from the past

----------

Dazzle (07-12-2016), tammyy2j (07-12-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Anna falls down the stairs while watching Jack

----------


## swmc66

Jack ends up on the street again. What is up with that boy!

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Mary Taylor has a life-changing decision to make this Christmas as she comes face-to-face with her long-lost son Jude.

Corrie fans were stunned last night (December 7) as Mary confided in her friend Norris Cole with the devastating story of the baby she gave up as a teenager.

Mary became pregnant when she was raped at the age of 14, but with no support from her mother, she went through it all in secret and made the upsetting decision to abandon her son on the day he was born.

Now that nosy Norris knows the truth, upcoming Corrie episodes will see him use social media in a desperate bid to track down Mary's son Jude. (He needs a little help from Gemma Winter on that front, of course.)

Mary Taylor gets annoyed over Norris Cole interfering in her personal life in Coronation Street
  ITV
When Norris (Malcolm Hebden) records an online video which urges Jude to get in touch, it paves the way for him to make a shock arrival at the cafÃ© on Christmas Day.

Mary is hugely relieved when Jude opens up over his own past, confirming that he had a happy childhood with his new family.

The pair then develop such a quick bond that Jude even suggests Mary should move to South Africa to live with him and his wife.

Mary Taylor's son Jude arrives in Coronation Street
  ITV

Mary Taylor sees Jude arrive in Coronation Street
  ITV
Realising this is her chance for a much-needed fresh start, Mary breaks the news to her friends that she's decided to leave Weatherfield forever.

As Mary prepares to depart on New Year's Eve, Norris turns protective by sternly warning Jude to take good care of her in South Africa. You tell him, Norris!

Mary also shares some emotional farewells with Dev, Aadi and Asha Alahan, before the rest of her friends gather in the Rovers Return to wish her well.

But when it comes to the crunch and Mary starts to get cold feet, will she really say goodbye to the Street forever? We hope not!

Coronation Street airs these scenes on Christmas Day at 8pm on ITV.

Digital Spy

----------

Brucie (08-12-2016), Dazzle (10-12-2016), Vikki (17-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coming up on Coronation Street, it's the moment that fans have been waiting for as Toyah Battersby makes her exciting return to Weatherfield.

This new festive promo picture sees Georgia Taylor reunited with her on-screen sister Jane Danson (Leanne) - complete with Santa hats as a nod to her much-anticipated Christmas comeback.

Toyah arrives back on the cobbles on Christmas Day, just as Leanne and Nick are preparing to travel to Liverpool to spend the day with her and her husband Toby.

When Toyah turns up on the Street instead, she announces that Christmas is off as she's finally split from Toby after months of problems.

It seems that Toby isn't entirely to blame, though, with Toyah also dropping the bombshell that she's been having an affair. But what drove Toyah to finally walk out on her husband?

Toyah Battersby returns to Coronation Street
  ITV


Coronation Street airs these scenes on Christmas Day at 8pm on ITV.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (11-12-2016), Glen1 (18-12-2016), Vikki (17-12-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Clever Andy made sure second time round he had some contact with phelan so that if his prints are on there he can explain it away.

----------


## Dazzle

> Clever Andy made sure second time round he had some contact with phelan so that if his prints are on there he can explain it away.


I thought that too at the time but since Andy wasn't in the least bit inclined to brazen it out when Phelan confronted him, I'm wondering now if we're giving the writers too much credit?  

I don't get how Phelan could have recognised Andy since the latter came at him from behind and it was pretty dark.  :Ponder:

----------

Glen1 (18-12-2016), parkerman (17-12-2016), Perdita (17-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I thought that too at the time but since Andy wasn't in the least bit inclined to brazen it out when Phelan confronted him, I'm wondering now if we're giving the writers too much credit?  
> 
> *I don't get how Phelan could have recognised Andy since the latter came at him from behind and it was pretty dark.*


I wonder whether it was a lucky guess from Phelan and Andy caved in at the first accusation ... Phelan knows that Andy dislikes him, they had the argument about Andy writing this new novel..... Phelan would work out quite quickly who it might have been and the guilt was all over AndyÂ´s face when Steph and him first entered the hospital room ...

----------

Dazzle (17-12-2016), Glen1 (18-12-2016), parkerman (17-12-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Phelan saw soneone lurking while he was locking up. You could see the outline in the dark.. Thats what he said when he tells him he knows it was him

----------

Dazzle (17-12-2016), Glen1 (18-12-2016)

----------


## olivia1896

It's obvious that a show has a new producer when characters get personality transplants. In this case Andy

----------

Dazzle (17-12-2016), Glen1 (18-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> It's obvious that a show has a new producer when characters get personality transplants. In this case Andy


Yes his behaviour has been very out of character.

It also doesn't make sense to me that after such a cold-blooded attack and the sly way he tried set Kevin up, that Andy would have caved so easily when Phelan confronted him.

----------

Glen1 (18-12-2016), parkerman (17-12-2016), Perdita (17-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Phelan saw soneone lurking while he was locking up. You could see the outline in the dark.. Thats what he said when he tells him he knows it was him


I donÂ´t think he saw anyone, he was probably aware, some 6th sense or but I donÂ´t think he knew for sure who it was and he dropped like a sack of potatoes so doubt he saw Andy run away ....

----------

Dazzle (17-12-2016), Glen1 (18-12-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I think he did see him but did not see him as a threat and as they are not on any particular friendly terms so did not bother with any conversation.

----------

Dazzle (17-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Return, passion and danger: 20 huge Coronation Street Christmas spoilers revealed in our huge preview
Coronation Street is pulling out all of the stops for a sensational, dramatic and action packed Christmas this year â and we have all of the juicy gossip that you could possibly need for the action ahead.
With several of the residents harbouring secrets that they seriously donât want to come to light, desperate measures are taken but there are still massive revelations afoot. And the consequences are huge from violent punch ups and showdowns to dangerous collapses and daring escapes.
With passion, returns, danger, threats, thefts, seductions and surprise arrivals, here are 20 spoilers for the Corrie Christmas action ahead:
1. Bethany has her heart set on snaring Gary and as he takes her and Faye to a gig, she spies an opportunity. After swigging some vodka for courage, she drapes herself on his bed and lies in wait â only for Faye to walk in instead. Bethany tries to buy her silence with booze but Faye canât help but let slip that thereâs an older man in Bethanyâs life.
2. After Gary presses Faye and Bethany for information on her older man, a series of misunderstandings leads Gary to assume that it is Luke and he accuses him of grooming Bethany! But a text from Faye on Christmas Day is discovered on Bethanyâs phone by Sarah and the truth comes out.
3. Bethany is left humiliated as her crush on Gary is revealed and she takes a heap of diet pills and ends up collapsing in the ginnel. A mysterious stranger called Nathan â who happens to be the ex of Shona, the girl who swipes Davidâs wallet â swoops in and saves Bethany and he later tells her to call him any time. What is he after?
4. In the wake of what has happened, Sarah is crushed as Bethany opens up about falling for Gary. Realising how awkward it would be for Bethany to be around Gary moving forward, Sarah calls things off with him but how will he react?
5. As the pressure mounts on Andy to cover up his attack on Phelan, he takes drastic measures and swipes some tablets from the bistro. As this leaves Steph in huge trouble as she locked up, Andy is guilty. But later, he is mixing up a lethal cocktail of gin and painkillers. What is he planning?
6. Norris launches a social media campaign to try and track down Maryâs long lost son and she is bowled over when Jude suddenly turns up to see her on Christmas Day. As they catch up, he assures Mary that he had a happy childhood.
7. Mary is overjoyed to have the opportunity to get to know Jude and he stuns her by suggesting that she moves to South Africa to live with him and his wife. As Mary accepts his offer, she says her goodbyes but is she really so sure about such a major life change?
8. When Todd advises Billy to attend the service as he misses the church, he finds Shona drinking wine in the vestry and when she reveals that her ex Nathan has left her homeless, he offers her a place at the Grimshaw dinner table for Christmas. But Nathan is watching ominously from afarâ¦
9. Maria hits self destruct as her fears over being imprisoned grow and she ends up sleeping with Adam again. After she is left alone the next morning hungover, Liam is at risk when he turns the gas hob on. Kirk saves the day and then confronts Adam, who makes disparaging remarks about Maria. Aidan then wades in and punches him!
10. Maria is bowled over by Aidanâs actions and he later admits that he has fallen in love with her, leaving her thrilled. He vows to tell Eva the truth about the affair so that he and Maria can become an item but will he go through with it?
11. Johnny is stunned when he overhears Aidan and Maria talking about being together and he wastes no time in tackling his son and reminding him that Eva worships the ground that he walks on. Can he convince Aidan not to break Evaâs heart?
12. Mariaâs sentencing looms and she tries to spend as much time as she can with Liam, who is worried about his mum spending Christmas in prison. As Maria takes the stand, she learns her fate but will she be coming home?
13. Nickâs jealousy over Peter and Leanne reaches new heights and when he uncovers a present Peter has wrapped addressed to the love of his life, he assumes itâs for Leanne and flips, punching Peter. Before long, the men are embroiled in a public fight.
14. Meanwhile, Peter has booked a hotel room for his mystery woman and is all loved up after meeting her there. Back on the Street, he snatches some time with her in the ginnel but Simonâs drone catches them at it. Will Peterâs secret romance be exposed?
15. Leanne is stunned when Toyah turns up on the Street out of the blue and says she has cancelled Christmas at hers as her marriage to Toby is on the rocks. As Leanne takes Toyah in, the returnee admits that she has been having an affair and that she canât see a way back for her relationship.
16. Toby later turns up to beg Toyah for another chance and he tries to convince her to come home by saying that they can try for a baby again. Toyah is adamant though â theyâre finished. Will Toby give up?
17. Left alone on New Yearâs Eve as Kevin is out on an emergency call, Anna takes a fall in the dark and tumbles down the stairs. Jack is scared to find her lifeless at the foot of the stairs and wanders onto the Street to seek help. Can Anna be saved?
18. Things get even worse for Andy as the net closes in on him and he fears for his entire future on the Street. Abandoning Steph at the party, he packs his bags and prepares to escape Weatherfield. Can he make his getaway?
19. Johnny suggests to Jenny that she moves in with him in the New Year â how will she respond as their relationship heads to the next level?
20. Finally, Michelle is miffed to open a globe for Christmas â only to learn that there has been a mix up and the TV Sally has received was actually for her. But Sally isnât exactly keen to give away her lavish gift.

----------

Dazzle (17-12-2016), Glen1 (18-12-2016), Vikki (22-12-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Funny what happens to the tv

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Nick Tilsley loses it on Christmas Day when he thinks he's solved the mystery of Peter Barlow's secret woman.

Peter (Chris Gascoyne) has been keeping quiet about a new relationship ever since he returned to the cobbles, but the truth will finally be revealed over the festive season.

With Nick (Ben Price) already suspicious over his partner Leanne Battersby growing closer to Peter again, he faces his worst nightmare at Christmas when he stumbles across a very suspicious clue.

Shortly after he's heard Leanne and Peter bonding over their shared love of '80s pop group Bros, Nick is gutted to find a Christmas present that Peter has hidden away at the Barlow house.

The gift is a wrapped Bros tape with the label "to the love of my life", which leaves Nick fearing that Peter is trying to woo Leanne all over again.

When Christmas Day itself arrives, Nick's suspicions escalate as he finds that the Bros tape is now missing from the drawer at the Barlows' â a sure sign that Peter is preparing to make his move sometime soon.

Nick confronts Peter and the two men end up brawling in the street, before Nick grabs the Bros tape from Peter's pocket, thrusts it at Leanne and orders her to open it.

Leanne is equally horrified as she reads the message, but is Peter really trying to win her back?


Nick Tilsley and Peter Barlow fight on Christmas Day in Coronation Street
  ITV

Nick Tilsley and Peter Barlow fight on Christmas Day in Coronation Street
  ITV

Coronation Street airs these scenes on Christmas Day at 8pm on ITV

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (18-12-2016), Glen1 (18-12-2016), Vikki (22-12-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> I donÂ´t think he saw anyone, he was probably aware, some 6th sense or but I donÂ´t think he knew for sure who it was and he dropped like a sack of potatoes so doubt he saw Andy run away ....


And of course after a blow on the head that put him in hospital he remembered everything as clear as day, even down to remembering who it was who attacked him although he couldn't possibly have seen him. Yeh, right.

----------

Dazzle (18-12-2016), Glen1 (18-12-2016), Perdita (18-12-2016)

----------


## swmc66

People have mixed views on this on twitter. Split on whether he saw him or not.

----------

Dazzle (18-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

:Lol:   Just seen a clip on This Morning:  Michelle is getting the Globe with Australia missing, Sally the big tv!!!  How will they explain all that   :Stick Out Tongue:  :Ninja:

----------

Dazzle (20-12-2016), lizann (20-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Just seen a clip on This Morning:  Michelle is getting the Globe with Australia missing, Sally the big tv!!!  How will they explain all that


I know both Steve and Tim are idiots, but to mix up two such different size and shaped packages would be ridiculous even for them.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

lizann (20-12-2016)

----------


## olivia1896

> I know both Steve and Tim are idiots, but to mix up two such different size and shaped packages would be ridiculous even for them.


i'm guessing sally sees the tv, assumes it's for her and tim doesn't have the balls to tell her the truth

----------

Dazzle (20-12-2016), swmc66 (20-12-2016)

----------

